# Possible to grow an extra inch?



## joekline (Feb 1, 2016)

Wife has developed a few physical health issues which now make it a little difficult to hit the exact spot during intercourse.
Trying new/different positions hasn't helped. 
A little extra in the length department would do the trick.

Is there anything that works?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have heard that yoga may help. It encourages people to improve their posture.

A forty something man who was 6'1" said that he gained 3 quarter inches in a year's time due to yoga.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Don't think it's possible. Concentrate on the clit. ?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Losing weight - if you're overweight - often exposes length you already have. Aside from that, there is only one thing I've heard of that may actually work over time, if followed carefully. It's called jelqing, and you'll find info if you google it. There's even an academic link Jelqing | SexInfo Online that may provide some additional info.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
finding positions that work better for her is probably more important.


----------



## joekline (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm already very fit... There's only 2 positions she cares for... read about jelqing before... its a big investment in time but if that sthe only way...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

joekline said:


> I'm already very fit... There's only 2 positions she cares for... read about jelqing before... its a big investment in time but if that sthe only way...


Research "yoni eggs" and have your wife experiment with a few sizes. You can leave one in during sex and due to the "egg shape" being a very natural shape for this environment and will be minimally distracting to the sensations that you both experience during PIV compared to using a ben wa ball of the same diameter. The egg is inserted with the larger side first and this causes it to be drawn tightly towards the cervix. The result is that the shape of the egg will be positioned so that your penis will be directed primarily towards her g spot. She will feel as though your penis suddenly has a much fuller sensation. You will primarily feel more tightness and because the egg is smooth and positioned uniquely, you will feel "something" gently encouraging you to hit her g spot. 

A side note is that you will want you wife to become comfortable with inserting and removing these BEFORE you try using them during sex.

Hope that helps, 
Badsanta


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaT3UUQ7GKw


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

joekline said:


> I'm already very fit... There's only 2 positions she cares for... read about jelqing before... its a big investment in time but if that sthe only way...


Ok, I have been avoiding replying but since no one else has, here is my 2 cents. I am assuming that you really want to do this to please her and not your ego.

What I have read that you posted is that something has changed with her and an extra inch would help her O, by allowing you to "reach that spot." I am going to further assume you mean "G" spot.

If you want a little extra to rub against her G-spot to bring her off and it is something she also wants, then I do have a suggestion, but it is partially dependent on which "There's only 2 positions she cares for."

If she likes doggy or reverse cowgirl, then may I suggest a large Prince Albert piercing.

If she is a missionary or cowgirl kind of lady, then may I suggest a reverse Prince Albert piercing. 

The steely firmness extending farther from the core of your body, just might do what you seem to be looking for. I hope that isn't too much information.

Make sure you talk it over with her as it will put your trusted member "out of action" for a few weeks and requires condom sex during the approximately 6 month healing period to guard against infections in you. It may also require you to sit down when you pee, as large PA's tend to dramatically change the "stream" to a "spray" when you go. 

Also you better love her a lot to have someone stick a large piercing needle through such a sensitive spot.

Good luck.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

You don't need an extra inch to stimulate the G spot - unless your unit is significantly below average in length. Even 4" of erect penis is plenty to hit the G spot.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

If you find something that can grow you by .25", just repeat it 4 times and you are done.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Lick the clit. That is all.


----------

